# Making tent camping comfortable for non-campers?



## DYI hunting (Apr 1, 2011)

The last time my wife and kids went camping was 9 years ago which was cut short when someone who worked at Vogel woke us up with an emergency message from my family that my grandmother had passed away.    Needless to say my wife and kids have not been interested in camping in a long time.  Now we are going to try again and go camping next week.  Need some ideas and pointers.  We are staying at Vogel regular campsite and if this goes well then hopefully we can get back into camping.   Trout fishing and hiking is on the schedule.

I have to get them sleeping bags, sleeping mats, hiking boots, synthetic moisture wicking clothes, better fishing rods, & a pup tent.  I have everything else covered I hope.

-Wife has back troubles and needs a good comfortable support?  
-Wife and kids need sleeping bags.  What temperature rating would they need for early spring and fall Georgia mountain camping?
-My daughters are both in their upper teens and want their own pup tent.  Will those cheaper Coleman or Walmart tents hold up decent?
-Apart from the normal stuff, any creature comforts or games you would suggest?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 1, 2011)

Couple of suggestions :
Seal tent seams (after set up)...
Ground cloth under and large tarps to cover tents when it rains..
Extra tent stakes and cord to hold down rain tarps..
Pop-up shelter for sitting around camp..
Marine battery, 20ft speaker wire and 12v truck fan to cool tent
and provide cool place under pop up....
Tent heaters for cool nights (optional) 
Cabelas sells propane adapters to refill small propane bottles
and long hoses to connect propane stoves and heaters to 20lb tanks.. 
Folding type army cots (right height for back issues)
Zodi or Coleman hot water machine..(best money I have spent)


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 1, 2011)

you'll spend a lot less money staying at the Holiday Inn and then go for a hike ....


----------



## fredw (Apr 1, 2011)

If Mama has a bad back, ditch the sleeping pad and replace it with an air mattress (like the one's Coleman's make).  There's a world of difference in comfort.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2011)

I would buy that stuff at Walmart...just in case they don't take to camping. You would be fine with 40 degree bags. I bought one there for under $20 when I was camping once ( i was so cold that I put my REI bag in the walmart bag). Get your tent there too and a big blue tarp, some rope and tent stakes in case it rains.

This  is just my opinion, but you can hike 99% of the south in the clothes and shoes you already have. Running shoes and their fleece jackets will be fine.  I wouldn't buy all that stuff for one camping trip. When they want to go backpacking every month, then invest.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 1, 2011)

Think I might be overdoing the needed equipment.  Luckily I have a bunch of gear from my hiking days and will only have to equip them with some minor gear.  I think the air matress is a good idea plus sleeping bags.  I like it a little more than an army cot since it would be closer to our waterbed.

Got to come up with a tent heater of some sort to keep them happy and to heat up the tent in the morning to get them moving.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2011)

A good night's sleep and good food go a long ways in makin' "happy campers!"


----------



## medic1 (Apr 3, 2011)

If your site has electricity,  a house fan and a small space heater will do the trick. Get a tent rated for double the number of people sleeping in it. Nothing like being cramped in a tent. Air mattresses (especially raised ones)are better than mats, cots are better than air mattresses. Thermacells are great for skeeters. And don't forget comfortable camp chairs to sit in around camp. Be sure to rain-proof your tent.


----------



## GarAngler71 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with the last post... get a four man tent for two people. The Coleman Sundome tents are kinda cheap and easy to put up. Air mattress is a must also. Cots are ok but make me sore the next day!


----------



## reaton67 (Apr 6, 2011)

check out academy sports in Athens, better selection and usually cheaper than walmart on camping supplies. Coleman make a tent heater that we swear by in colder weather.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a folding queen size frame with air mattress that is awesome. No more crawling around on the ground to get in and out of bed.

There are also some new double decker air mattresses.

Cabelas has a good line of the frames and mattresses.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...ress&x=0&y=0&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2011)

I just noticed you mentioned a pup tent.

Forget the queen sized bed!


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 12, 2011)

Got inflatable mattresses at Academy for everybody and new sleeping bags.  Also upgraded to a larger 3 room tent so the kids had their own space.  I got up at 7am to start a big fire and cook breaksfast.  Took them all trout fishing and my oldest daugher and wife cleaned up.  Surprisingly they are all begging when are we going back.  Success!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 12, 2011)

cool deal , thats what it's all about ...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 12, 2011)

DYI hunting said:


> Got inflatable mattresses at Academy for everybody and new sleeping bags.  Also upgraded to a larger 3 room tent so the kids had their own space.  I got up at 7am to start a big fire and cook breaksfast.  Took them all trout fishing and my oldest daugher and wife cleaned up.  Surprisingly they are all begging when are we going back.  Success!



    Glad to hear everything went well


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone ( I think it was on here once) suggested for the times you sleep on the ground in a small tent to bring along a couple of bales of pine straw and put down under the tent. I have never done that but it might help.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 20, 2011)

And the real answer:  Make a tent out of your bedspread at the Holiday Inn and roast marshmallows over the coffee warmer!


----------

